# Portland is a .500 Team



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Portland Blazzers are the WINNING Team in the Western Conference at 12-12 and is on a Seven Game WINNING Streak.* 
Channing Frye last night had 25 minutes of playingtime scoring 20 points and 9 rebounds against the Denver Nuggets. 

*Its not about Frye, its about a Zach-LESS Portland Blazzer Team... *


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

All well and good, but this team was on the road to ruin with or without Zach, as long as Isiah is in the mix.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Actually Zach is playing very well for your team. It is Eddie Curry who is the problem now.

We Blazer fans saw that coming as soon as the trade was announced. We knew the two of them could no co-exist.

Tragedy has a point though. Your team is in trouble as long as Zeke is running things.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

And to think. Portland is winning WITHOUT Alridge. Hell, even without Oden.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

da1nonly said:


> And to think. Portland is winning WITHOUT Alridge. Hell, even without Oden.



and what happens when those two are thrown into the mix?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> And to think. Portland is winning WITHOUT Alridge. Hell, even without Oden.



Portland has now reached for the High Plato of a 11-Game WINNING-Streak sitting pretty tied with Golden State at a 16-12 record for the 7th seed. 
You cant ask for more than that from Portlands Young Roster in the Western Conference. 

Portland Coach McMillian seen repeatedly last season whom was the main culprit holding "B.Roy & Aldrigde" down-low to the ground from playing an uptempo 48 minutes of "Above the Rim B-Ball" on both ends of the court. Zach Randolph's slow halfcourt offense which provided little to no defense effort for 35 minutes and 20 FGA was Portland biggest weakness to WINNING last season. Plus Zach Performance garentees 1 to 5 Lottery picks alongside of a Maglore or Curry. 

On Christmas day Channing Frye played 23 minutes and added 12 pts, and 8 rbds, for Portland WIN over the Sonics (being a Team Role-Player)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Who cares about Frye? Why do we constantly talk about Frye, and Ariza..it's like crying over spilled milk. Unless they pulling All-Star like numbers, I couldn't care less.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kitty...*

I also follow Frye....not so much Ariza. For me, it's more about another Thomas screw up than it is about Channing. Imagine what we had. Frye, Lee, Nate, JC, Marbury, and 2 high picks instead of Balkman and Curry and Zach. Yeah, it's spilled milk but it still pisssses me off. The post has hinted he may boot himself off the bench and back to just upper management. Thats where he has done the most damage. Just fire the loser.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Stories out of Portland have it that the Portland coaching staff had to spend a tremendous amount of time with Frye getting him to unlearn everything he was taught in New York. He was better prepared for the NBA coming out of college than he was playing two seasons for the Knicks.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Who cares about Frye? Why do we constantly talk about Frye, and Ariza..it's like crying over spilled milk. Unless they pulling All-Star like numbers, I couldn't care less.


It seems like so long ago since you and I argued about Frye :bsmile:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Who cares about Frye? Why do we constantly talk about Frye, and Ariza..it's like crying over spilled milk. Unless they pulling All-Star like numbers, I couldn't care less.


*Bill Cartwright *never pulled All-STAR numbers with the Bulls and received SIX Rings, although he was a 20-10 player for the Knicks and a big controversey over Rookie of the year competing with Magic & Bird. 
*Robert Horry *never pulled ALL-STAR numbers in his career (that is who I compare Frye with), yet Horry has 8-Rings. 
*It's about team players playing consistent Team-Ball.* 

*Channing Frye *is finally back to shooting 51% FG for his career playing 20 minutes or more for Portland off the bench alonside of *PF-Outlaw *(another Team-Player that is dedicated to the B-BALL Game). 
Portland already have two consistent players that give up ALL-STAR numbers, the only thing Portland needs is complimentary Role-Players like a Ginobli, Horry, Rick Fox, Prince, Horace Grant, Bill Cartwrigt, Paxson, Maxwell, Vinne Johnson, Ect., Ect.. 

*Portland is now on a 13 Game WINNING-STREAK going into the New Year 2008. Try to convince anyone that Portland 8-Man Rotation are not Team Oriented Players that play as One-Team???*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

> Great Piece of information, Frye working with Outlaw in the Gym this offseason is paying off bigtime this season. It's the same as when Frye & Lee worked in the Gym all offseason the two Fowards gave the Knicks their only WINNING Streak when played 20 or more minutes together. The Knicks had two young fowards in Frye & Lee that shot 50% FG off the ball, and average over 16 rebounds together, and the Knick Coaches did not have a clue on how to use them. The addition of Curry & Q.Richardson were straight-up poison to Frye & Lee. Jackie Butler & Trevor Ariza were the best complimentary players on the Knicks roster that fit in perfect on offense and a hustle defense with Frye, Lee, and Nate Robinson (That should've been the Knicks Five depth Players off the bench as a unit this 2007-8 season).
> 
> I hate to say this to the Portland Fans that still favor Zach Randolph, but Portland Coach and G.M. knew that Francis & Zach is straigt-up POISON to a WINNING Club. Dishing out $30 million dollars to rid yourself of TWO-CANCERS will pay off 100 times more if not a 1000 times more in profit in the next 5 years. Portland is on there way to alot of national coverage games.
> 
> I should've known from all the moves that Isiah Thomas made in the 2003-4 season that Isiah was going to trade all of the Knicks expiring contract players for Poison Cancer Players from the moves he made to get Norris, Marbury, Penny, Tim Thomas, and Baker before the 2003-4 trading deadline. You would think Isiah would have learned that it was Laydumb remaining players on the roster that got the Knicks to the playoffs that 2003-4 season with their strong defense (Mutombo, K-Thomas, Harrington, S-Anderson, F-Williams, and Rookie Sweetney).


*Great piece of information above.*


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Who cares about Frye? Why do we constantly talk about Frye, and Ariza..it's like crying over spilled milk. Unless they pulling All-Star like numbers, I couldn't care less.


With Frye it proves Isiah was using him wrong Ariza had to develop.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BDB said:


> With Frye it proves Isiah was using him wrong Ariza had to develop.


Again I couldn't care less about Frye. I'm not going to create threads about former Knick players, I rather focus on getting rid of managment. I'll let the ones who like to cry over spilled milk worry about Frye and Ariza.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Not tripping off of the next team however, the double overtime Portland WIN over the Chicago Bulls was a great game to watch on TNT (115-109). 

The Chicago Bulls Ben Wallace, Joe Smith, and Nocioni pulled every "Rodman" trick out the books to try to get this win, but Portland took it all as if it was expected and not once did any of the Portland players look at the refferees and complain, the Portland team just played harder while their Head Coach McMillian was jumping up and down screaming for a foul or flagrant foul (the coach needed a towel). Now that's the type of Knick Team the MSG Fans missed in Head Coach JVG (take a licking and keep it ticking). Although, I still say Coach JVG should've been the one FIRED instead of G.M. Ernie Grunfield (my opinion). 
For those who think the 12-19 Chicago Bulls are not going to make the Post Season Games in the 2007-8 season need to think again. 
The Bulls are too solid in every area not to figure out the WINNING Rotation after the February deadline past for the players to feel more relax to go on a rough-neck winning spree for the 7th spot, not the 8th spot. 

Portland 20-13 performance has to be listed as one of the top greatest youngest teams comming together in a long time in the NBA to WIN 15 games in such a short length of time (Won 15 games out of their last 16 games, which had alot of Back to Back game WINS.), I can not wait to see this Portland Team rotation in a series. Have to hope for no injuries.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Frye deserves a lot of credit. McMillan benched him early in the season in favor of Raef LaFrentz. He wanted Frye to play a little tougher on the boards. Instead of sulking and quiting on the team, Frye took it to heart and came on strong when Aldridge was hurt for a couple of games. Now he has settled into his role of C/PF off the bench. Depending on match ups, foul trouble and how they are playing.....He will play the entire fourth quarter, or sometimes none of it. It's all about winning to everyone on this team


----------

